# noob wanting to start theming



## bfitzpatrickd2d (Nov 21, 2011)

so yes i am a noob to the theming stuff and would like some pointers if someone can push me into the right direction.. i would like to build some themes for axiom roms and ics4bionic as well but i need a little push in the right direction as far a programs and getting me started that would be awesome!! thanks guys!!


----------

